# D-Day Monday



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Two more sleeps untill we pick our new, to us, Swift Kontiki 669 lowline.
As it is 1.5 meters longer than our old motorhome,I will have to get used 
to reversing it up our driveway, and the garage I store it in.
Just hope it will fit in the garage because its going to be tight.
Anyway,we look forward to this new chapter in motorhome ownership.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Post some pics of it when you get it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes I will post some pics,and change my avatar!:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can we have some pics of it in the garage, hopefully without any marks.

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes I will do that,but only if i dont mark it! :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Yes I will post some pics,and *change my avatar*!:grin2:


Yeah! You need to. The front of a van and a tree? :grin2:

Hope you enjoy your new Kontiki, lets face it, its the van everyone aspires to own really! Accept no substitute!

Pics!!!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yeah! You need to. The front of a van and a tree? :grin2:
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new Kontiki, lets face it, its the van everyone aspires to own really! Accept no substitute!
> 
> Pics!!!!


Barry,thats not any old tree.Its the view from the aire over looking Lac St.Criox

Will do one of the motorhome in the services from the M1 then? >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Barry,thats not any old tree.Its the view from the aire over looking Lac St.Criox
> 
> Will do one of the motorhome in the services from the M1 then? >


Oooh yeah! So it is. I take it back. Pity about the van in the way though. 

Love that aire, especially if you get that pitch and not down the bottom end which is a right mash up.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Oooh yeah! So it is. I take it back. Pity about the van in the way though.
> 
> Love that aire, especially if you get that pitch and not down the bottom end which is a right mash up.


Yes we were very lucky,as we arrived a German van was ready to leave and came over and said for us to move in there space.
What a lovely view when you open your blinds in the morning!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we`ve got the Swift Kontiki 669 home.And it is fantastic.Were so pleased with it.And it fits in the garage ok!:grin2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Here you are John.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jo662 said:


> Well we`ve got the Swift Kontiki 669 home.And it is fantastic.Were so pleased with it.And it fits in the garage ok!:grin2:


Health to drive, looks great, did you have to let air out of the tyres to get into the garage, not much to spare height wise.......:wink2::wink2:

Enjoy

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks fab Joe. They are a good looking van. Hope you have many happy voyages in it. Got a name yet?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Looks fab Joe. They are a good looking van. Hope you have many happy voyages in it. Got a name yet?


Thanks Barry I hope it is as good as our last two motorhomes and I will be happy.Dont usually give my motorhomes names,but the previous owner called it Kiki apparantly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Thanks Barry I hope it is as good as our last two motorhomes and I will be happy.Dont usually give my motorhomes names,but the previous owner called it Kiki apparantly.


Kiki! FFS! Call it Fruitcake or sumfink.  We need a pic of it with its Window Sticker present! Nudge Nudge, eh eh eh! Say no More!!! :grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Kiki! FFS! Call it Fruitcake or sumfink.  We need a pic of it with its Window Sticker present! Nudge Nudge, eh eh eh! Say no More!!! :grin2:


Its not what we called it was previous owner.
What do you call yours then Barry?>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hank the Tank of course. World famous!


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

barryd said:


> Hank the Tank of course. World famous!


HANK THE TANK FFS, should have called it fruitcake or sumfink.


----------

